# Should I move from Zazzle to another service?



## FlagSilhouettes (Nov 1, 2010)

Hello there,

I have been selling my designs on Zazzle for a little over a year now. My designs have gotten a bit more popular and I am wanting to take the next step. First of all, I think Zazzle is great. They have so many options that I too find myself buying stuff from them and not just selling. However, I am not fully satisfied with the profits. I receive 13% of my sales. 

I am looking for advice on how to take the next step? Both Printmojo and Printfection have caught my eye. Ideally I would like to go with Printmojo and screenprinting. But the minimum order of 25 is killing me. I have tons of designs I want to sell, but can't afford to cough up the initial costs to get inventory. I also am concerned about selling all 25 that I order. So then I was thinking of Printfection and saw their prices...$21.99 for a Gilden 100% cotton tee. Seriously? That's expensive in my opinion (I could be wrong, am I?).

I plan to build my own store and try to keep it with my branding to help expand my business so that I don't have a site url that is zazzle.com. Another reason I like Printfection is that they have my logo and name on the site, even down to the shipment packaging. 

I may be rambling, but basically what are your suggestions so that I may expand my business. I too am looking to find vendors to sell my product in retail stores rather than online.

Thanks,
Lorne


----------



## fightingsaints (Nov 26, 2007)

I don't see any reason to move from Zazzle. I have stuff on Zazzle and Printfection (plus others). I have no real problems with Zazzle except I find it somewhat cumbersome. I really like Printfection. I get more positive comments from customers who buy my stuff from Printfection than from any other POD. Most like the large print area and print quality. 

I have a web domain that I use based on my Printfection shop and with my logo on the invoice etc. I look a lot more professional than I really am.

Greg
Fighting Saints Enterprises


----------



## kevinjh (Nov 13, 2010)

When you say that you are planning to build your own store, are you referring to your own website or are you just speaking of within the realms of a fulfillment site?

If you are going to set up your own site then you could certainly find someone to print your shirts and ship them to your customers, and make more than 13% on each sale.

If your designs are really good and popular then maybe it is time to break out on your own.

Good luck to you!


----------



## FlagSilhouettes (Nov 1, 2010)

kevinjh said:


> When you say that you are planning to build your own store, are you referring to your own website or are you just speaking of within the realms of a fulfillment site?


No I am an architect with a minor in graphic and web design. So I plan to have my own site. If I used Print Mojo then I would use their checkout system, but the products and everything would be on my site.



> If you are going to set up your own site then you could certainly find someone to print your shirts and ship them to your customers, and make more than 13% on each sale.
> 
> If your designs are really good and popular then maybe it is time to break out on your own.
> 
> Good luck to you!


Personally I would love to do this and I am actively seeking out vendors in the Denver area, even National Parks etc (a lot of my designs are more souvenir style). However I am stumped as to where to start and how to find these vendors. If I do find them, then I would definitely use a local printer. But without the sale there first, it's hard to justify purchasing enough to stock and then sell on my own.

Maybe I'll post another topic to get some advice on how to start finding vendors. Any advice you have for the moment?

Thanks,
Lorne
ActiveState Designs


----------

